# Square Enix SQ



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

If you don't know already, SQ albums are remixes of Square Enix classic and current games.




More SQ - Already released
Website

Just awesome.
Promotion video



Chill SQ - Already released
Website

I haven't listened to this yet but I will once I can be bothered finding a download
Video



Love SQ - Already released
Website

Haven't listened, will when I can be bothered.
Video



Chips SQ - Release date - 7/9/11
Website

There is a preview of a song on the website, Square Enix streamed the album and it's so good. Can't wait for it.
There's even Blinded by Light on it but I missed that ):


Two more albums to be released, one called Cafe SQ and one un-named
Website for all the albums.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh god, this is so awesome.
I'm moving _*all*_ of the currently released albums to my Zune.


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 4, 2011)

So lets say SE released an OST of an old game. They will rerelease the OST as a remix entitled SQ ? I don't know the games listed above


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> So lets say SE released an OST of an old game. They will rerelease the OST as a remix entitled SQ ? I don't know the games listed above


No, these albums contain selected songs remixed.
This is the track list for More SQ




I would try and find the track list for Chip SQ in English but cba but you can see on the website what games they have chosen.


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ah ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you, no I got it. Ok lets see where I can d... buy them *pokerface*


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

They're on iTunes (I think) if you want to go the legit route.

Though I really want to import Chips SQ because of that awesome cover.
Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## prowler (Sep 9, 2011)

whoabump.

Goli informed me you can preview all the tracks of Chips SQ! http://www.square-enix.co.jp/music/sem/page/sq/sqchips/
And it's out on the 21st.

http://t.co/r7TX8hw
DDL for a mashup of songs from Love SQ, More SQ and Chill SQ by DJ OMKT (thanks to Goli again lol)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 4, 2011)

SQ Chips came out a couple of weeks ago.
Go download/buy it or listen to it on Youtube!


album is uploaded by the same guy that uploaded this


----------



## Nujui (Oct 4, 2011)

Listening to it now.


----------

